# Making Decal Pens



## hanau

I did a write up on creating decal pens and added some pictures. It is a PDF file so hopefully it will work.

There is probably a lot of different ways to make these but this is the way it works for me.

Sorry for any miss spellings or grammar mistakes in advance.


----------



## Mike D

John! Thanks for posting, I'll try it.


----------



## johnspensandmore

Good stuff! Where did you get the cone-shaped bushings you used during the finishing process?


----------



## Glen Schumann

Thank you!


----------



## hanau

johnspensandmore said:


> Good stuff! Where did you get the cone-shaped bushings you used during the finishing process?



I had some delrin and made them.

I drilled a hole the same size of my mandrel shaft thru a piece of delrin and turned it down to a cone.


----------



## PaulDoug

Nice tutorial, thank you for taking the time to put it together.  When I do decals, I spray them with Krylon Crystal Clear Acrylic.  You might find it a lot cheaper.  An 11 oz. can is around $5.


----------



## hanau

Thanks Paul. 
I hope that they make since for everyone.

I have tried the Krylon Crystal Clear Acrylic and the ink has always bleed when i wet the decals. But I think that was do to the inks I was using.

I will try it again after this can runs out, I was using aftermarket ink in my printer and have since went back to the OEM inks.


----------



## ALA

Thanks for the write up. Good, clear, and to the point.  I've made some decal pens put it's been awhile.


----------



## theidlemind

I'm impressed. Nice job on the tutorial and the pens. 
You make something I struggle with look easy.


----------



## Jim15

Thank you.


----------



## lorbay

Nice Job on the pdf.

Lin.


----------



## Dalecamino

Glad to see you post this John. The last time I made a decal pen, I got 14 PMs asking how I did it. I'm working on two more now. It looks good. I recommend cutting out the decals BEFORE spraying with the sealer. Ink doesn't want to print over it. DAMHIKT :redface:


----------



## hanau

Been there and done that also.
Now I only print on half of sheet unless I have enough to print a full sheet. I have tried to send a sheet threw the printer after spraying the sealer on it and it doesn't work to good.


----------



## Rodnall

I have a question about your logos. It says you use paint.net but the web site sells paint. I've been having trouble getting a good picture printed on my labels.


----------



## ALA

dalecamino said:


> Glad to see you post this John. The last time I made a decal pen, I got 14 PMs asking how I did it. I'm working on two more now. It looks good. I recommend cutting out the decals BEFORE spraying with the sealer. Ink doesn't want to print over it. DAMHIKT :redface:


 
I lay sheets of paper or something around the decal so that I only spray the decal.


----------



## wouldentu2?

I print the decal ( it is at the top of the page), cut off the top of the page, spray that part and reuse the lower part of the page since nothing is printed on it.

Nice work on the tutorial.


----------



## hanau

Rodnall said:


> I have a question about your logos. It says you use paint.net but the web site sells paint. I've been having trouble getting a good picture printed on my labels.



Try this sight, 
as any downloads please scan before opening.

I did download it again and run it thru my virus software and it came up clean.

Download Paint.net - Download Paint.Net Free Image Editor


----------



## hanau

Thanks all, hope it does help everyone in making them.


----------



## navycop

I like how you mention the image size for the sierra (might work for a wallstreet also?). Now if only I can figure out the size for a slimline..
Good Job..


----------



## Rodnall

Thanks for the download info. Unfortunately I have a Mac


----------



## Dalecamino

Well.....since I have two decal pens to make, I went looking all over this place for my decal paper and bonder spray that I had three years ago, and didn't find them. So, went to Hobby Lobby,and picked up the Testors kit ($11.49) Got an extra package of paper ($14.99) Got home and installed the software. The kit comes with some rolled up sheets of paper, which it says to sandwich between two heavy books to flatten them out, so it will feed thru your printer without messing anything up. The software doesn't allow for custom decal making. It has images for model decals to select from. (I forgot this part) You have to order the software for custom decal making, (Decal Maker:Standard $14.99) I remembered I HAD that CD, and found it. This one allows you to print your own images. So....I have downloaded my images, and and test printed on regular paper, but the decal paper still has curl in them. I was thinking I would use that paper, and take the other $14.99 back for a refund. I guess I'll wait for awhile , and see if this paper flattens out.


----------



## fitzman163

Thank you very much I have been wanting to try that and wasn't straight on exactly how to do it. You were very clear in your instruction. Thanks again I also was wondering about the cones may have to try that also. Thanks again.


----------



## hanau

Rodnall said:


> Thanks for the download info. Unfortunately I have a Mac



You can most likely use any photo editing software or paint  program (like windows paint should work)


----------



## cwolfs69

nice job. i also use the krylon crystal clear but either will work. at least you remembered the step i always forget. let the ink dry well before fixating with the spray. makes a big difference in the fuzziness after application. 
 again real nice job.


----------



## navycop

Where is the best placement for the picture on the decal? Obvious it is not behind the clip. I was wondering is it to the right, the left or on the reverse side?


----------



## hanau

the clip is on the reverse side of the decal.


----------



## ugrad

navycop said:


> I like how you mention the image size for the sierra (might work for a wallstreet also?). Now if only I can figure out the size for a slimline..
> Good Job..



If you know the diameter then x by 3.141 and you have the circumference.

Regards
Peter


----------



## kronewi

Thanks for the tutorial. I should be fun to try. I have never done decals before.


----------



## bjbear76

I've been wanting to give decal pens a try, but didn't know to start.  Great tutorial...thanks!


----------



## wouldentu2?

*Decal Pen*

Recent decal pen I made using inkjet printer, decal paper from the hobby shop, and Krylon Gloss spray. After decal was applied to the pen I top coated it with about 10 thin coats of CA and Micromesh. This decal was on a white backed paper versus clear so the white would show on the dark wood.

When using the paper I print the decals at the top of the paper and trim it off after printing. I apply the spray after trimming thereby saving the remainder of the sheet for printing more decals.

After punching out  the circle decals from the sheet they require another shot of Krylon to seal the edges otherwise the water will affect the ink when removing it from the paper. You could also punch the decals and then apply the Krylon.

Hope the pics appear, I have only done this 2 times.


----------



## navycop

Have you ever tried this stuff?
12 oz. Gloss Clear Spray Paint (6-Pack)-182681 at The Home Depot


----------



## MDWine

Dang it... I wish I'd never read this thread!
Now I wanna try this!


----------



## triw51

I will add my Thanks as well I have wanted to try this for a while now I don't have any excuses not to try.


----------



## walshjp17

You can also just use Word (or Pages if you have a Mac) to create your logos.  Use the drawing functions.  Or, import an image into your word processor and then put the decal paper in the printer and then print to it.  No need for graphics or photo editing software.




hanau said:


> Rodnall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the download info. Unfortunately I have a Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can most likely use any photo editing software or paint  program (like windows paint should work)
Click to expand...


----------



## Rodnall

When I try to use an imported image it always looks fuzzy when I print it.


----------



## Lenny

Thanks!


----------



## Bowman1060

Thanks John,this is awesome!
 last week I had a request for a Burberry plaid design (what ever the hell that is) after google research it`s all the rage. A decal is the only way it would ever work. The only thing that makes me nervous is that it would be a complete wrap around decal.
Time to practise on the old blanks.


----------



## hanau

Rodnall said:


> When I try to use an imported image it always looks fuzzy when I print it.



Are you resizing it with a photo editing program or resizing it in word?

can you post a link to the image?

 I barley can use any editing software. I might not be able to help with that.
I have had some that the picture wasn't clear and looked fuzzy,

 Also is your ink new or kinda old. 
I had some knock off ink that didn't print good and clear. went back to the orignal OEm ink and print turned out a lot better and clearer.


----------



## hanau

Bowman1060 said:


> Thanks John,this is awesome!
> last week I had a request for a Burberry plaid design (what ever the hell that is) after google research it`s all the rage. A decal is the only way it would ever work. The only thing that makes me nervous is that it would be a complete wrap around decal.
> Time to practise on the old blanks.



I would take a piece of paper and wrap it around the completed pen to figure out the correct side and maybe make it just a little bigger. Then measure it and try one that size.


----------



## Rodnall

Here is a sample.


----------



## hanau

Not sure what size you where going for but this one is .78 tall x .9 wide

Edit with paint.net and saved as a png







http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l89/gunracksonline/dolphins.png

I am out in my workshop so I cant print it off and see how it looks.


----------



## Rodnall

That is a lot sharper than the image I had. I'm not sure what pen I'm going to put it on yet. Since I live in Miami, I have a lot of friends that are Dolphin and Hurricane fans. I have just been trying to figure out how to get nice images of the dolphin and the ibis. I've never done a decal pen yet but wanted to try. Thanks for the image


----------



## hanau

From my understanding when you edit a picture and save it you lose the clarity when saving as a jpg, if you can save it as a .png you don't lose it.

what editing software are you using?


----------



## Rodnall

iphoto


----------



## hanau

looks like it supports png try saving it as a png.

are you letting the software resize it,by telling it what dimension you want or dragging the img to the size you want?

also find the highest resolution img to start with


----------



## Rodnall

My son had helped me because I really don't know what I'm doing with that program. In the morning I'll have him go over it with me and show him your replies. Thanks for all the help.
Rod


----------



## navycop

Rodnall said:


> iphoto



Is this just for MAC computers?


----------



## Pjohnson

*Decals*

Thank you for the tutorial - it was crystal clear with each and every step.
This is now on my list of things to do ...


----------



## Rodnall

Sorry it took so long to post. I believe iphoto is just a mac program.


----------



## walshjp17

Rodnall said:


> Sorry it took so long to post. I believe iphoto is just a mac program.



It is.  Mac and iPad only.


----------



## navycop

hanau said:


> I did a write up on creating decal pens and added some pictures. It is a PDF file so hopefully it will work.
> 
> There is probably a lot of different ways to make these but this is the way it works for me.
> 
> Sorry for any miss spellings or grammar mistakes in advance.



Was wondering how long after you apply the CA do you wait to wetsand  with the 400 grit??


----------



## hanau

Maybe half hr I am very impatient.
I would make sure it was completely dried before starting to sand.


----------



## polarbear

Thank you.


----------

